# Don't fear the REAPER. Drums question.



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks to another thread I downloaded the REAPER software and am using it with an ART USB interface and assorted mics etc. I'm a noob, but the interface is pretty intuitive and simple in a way that the manual is not.  I'm actually enjoying geeking out reading the manual, and wondering why I didn't start doing computer based recording years ago. My few test runs have been pretty successful so far. Working on getting everything set up for optimal performance and still working on how to use a few of the features.

My question for experienced users. What do you use to make drum tracks? Is there a good plugin available? I'll record a real drummer eventually, but want a substitute for now.

Thanks,

matt


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Thanks to another thread I downloaded the REAPER software and am using it with an ART USB interface and assorted mics etc. I'm a noob, but the interface is pretty intuitive and simple in a way that the manual is not.  I'm actually enjoying geeking out reading the manual, and wondering why I didn't start doing computer based recording years ago. My few test runs have been pretty successful so far. Working on getting everything set up for optimal performance and still working on how to use a few of the features.
> 
> My question for experienced users. What do you use to make drum tracks? Is there a good plugin available? I'll record a real drummer eventually, but want a substitute for now.
> 
> ...


You could try Drumcore Free. It's a VST plugin that comes with two drum kits and it has lots of preset patterns. DrumCore Downloads It's a bit of a hefty download at 1.1 gigs but the sounds are very high quality and the preset audio and midi files that come with it were played by professional drummers, plus if you don't want to use the preset patterns it's pretty easy to try your own patterns.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> You could try Drumcore Free. It's a VST plugin that comes with two drum kits and it has lots of preset patterns. DrumCore Downloads It's a bit of a hefty download at 1.1 gigs but the sounds are very high quality and the preset audio and midi files that come with it were played by professional drummers, plus if you don't want to use the preset patterns it's pretty easy to try your own patterns.


Ohh free.. thanks . I have tried recording my own drums and I suck. I did end up downloading a few free beat patterns and various patterns torrenting. I then edited them which is pretty easy on Reaper. I also have added extra stuff on top of that. 
It works but it's a pain. You do learn the software well doing stuff like that. 
I also have a looper pedal with lots of patterns that I can record.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Does that work with Reaper ok do you know ?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Kenmac said:


> You could try Drumcore Free. It's a VST plugin that comes with two drum kits and it has lots of preset patterns. DrumCore Downloads It's a bit of a hefty download at 1.1 gigs but the sounds are very high quality and the preset audio and midi files that come with it were played by professional drummers, plus if you don't want to use the preset patterns it's pretty easy to try your own patterns.


Awesome, I'd never heard of that one! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Awesome, I'd never heard of that one! Thanks!!!!


You're welcome Hollowbody. Shoretyus, it works fine with Reaper. I've been using it for several months now. It comes with loads of patterns (fills, hits, etc.) and it's very easy to basically "construct" your songs with it.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Kenmac, i'm downloading as I type. I've never downloaded a plugin before (but the ASIO driver I downloaded last night worked), so I hope I can get it into Reaper.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i used ezdrummer in reaper for a while. it works really well- but i was never satisfied with the results. of course, its not the software, its me.
in any case, im going to check out kenmacs suggestion- thanks kenmac!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Thanks Kenmac, i'm downloading as I type. I've never downloaded a plugin before (but the ASIO driver I downloaded last night worked), so I hope I can get it into Reaper.


You're welcome mrmatt1972 and Fraser. ) Don't forget you can easily drag and drop the drum patterns into the tracks and another good thing about this plugin is the fact that it's in General Midi format, so if you've got a Midi keyboard you can use that as well. I believe there's also some percussion instruments built in. I haven't used it for a while. If you need any help with VST plugins or ASIO just let us know.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Don't have any midi yet... got enough non midi stuff...


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

well, I downloaded the drum VST into a file I called "Shared VST files" but that's as far as I got. I'll try again next weekend to drag drums into a recording. The more I do this recording thing, the more having a midi trigger makes sense. Is it true that any keyboard with midi ports can be used that way?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> well, I downloaded the drum VST into a file I called "Shared VST files" but that's as far as I got. I'll try again next weekend to drag drums into a recording. The more I do this recording thing, the more having a midi trigger makes sense. Is it true that any keyboard with midi ports can be used that way?


Yes, the bass drum starts on the low C, snare is low D, etc. Just make sure that if you're using a keyboard and it's a fairly small keyboard (less than 49 keys) to trigger the drum sounds that you use the octave down buttons on the keyboard then start pressing the keys to see which drums sound. Here's a website that has the GM layout for drums. GM1 Sound Set It's towards the bottom of the page.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I messed with it last night. Not sure how to trigger the drum pads. I managed to get sound out of the pads but couldn't copy them to a track.


----------



## nivek (May 17, 2011)

Check out Jamstix http://www.jamstix.com/. There are a bunch of demo songs and videos available from the site.

This is the single best VSTi ever created IMO. There is nothing else on the market that touches it and the developer is incredibly responsive to people who post on his forum.

The stock kits that come with it sound great, but it can also be used to create patterns and drive another drum VSTi if you prefer.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I downloaded drumcore but can't get it to work with Reaper. Can anyone help?


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Have you installed the .dll into your plugins folder?

If so, try clicking on "Clear Cache and rescan plugins." Within the options menu, under Plugins, or fx or something. (Sorry I'm not at my DAW, and can't really remember the titles exactly.)


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry, but how do I install the .dll into my plug-ins folder?


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Well, is there a setup icon in your download folder? If so click it, and direct it to install in your

..../Reaper/Plugins folder, then do the rescanning I spoke of before.

If it doesn't have a setup button, often you can just drag the "drumcore.dll" or whatever it's named into your /Program files/Reaper/Plugins folder, and then clear cache and rescan.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

No there is not. I have tried downloading drumcore twice, but it just seems to dissapear. Maybe my system just can't handle it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

keefsdad said:


> No there is not. I have tried downloading drumcore twice, but it just seems to dissapear. Maybe my system just can't handle it.


Where does your browser download to normally ? If it goes in the temp files then it may be getting deleted. and it's a 1 gig download.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

So I guess I should try directing it somewhere else, thanks.


----------

